# what type of camera is that?



## boozin_susan (Aug 22, 2013)

---


----------



## ronlane (Aug 22, 2013)

Are these your images? If not, you should remove them and post a link to them. The forum does not allow you to post other's people photos.


----------



## SCraig (Aug 22, 2013)

My guess is probably a cell phone.  They are pretty bad.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Aug 22, 2013)

looks like old compact film camera, the photo`s look years old, my guess anyway.

John.


----------

